# Reicht eine Nvidia Quadro FX1800 für black ops 2 auf ultra?



## 12GB (10. August 2013)

*Reicht eine Nvidia Quadro FX1800 für black ops 2 auf ultra?*

Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich mit meinem PC Black ops 2 auf ultra zocken kann? 

CPU: Intel Xenon W3550
RAM: 12Gb
GPU: NVIDIA Quadro FX1800


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2013)

Ich fürchte nein: die FX1800 hat als Chip den G94, der kam damals in der heute völlig veralteten Desktop-Grafikkarte Nvidia 9600 GT zum Einsatz, und die 9600 GT war schon damals eine absolute Einsteiger-Karte, was Spiele betrifft. 

Siehe zB hier CoD: Black Ops 2 im Test mit 20 Grafikkarten - Update: Vergleich mit CB-Test  die 8800 GT, die schon deutlich besser als eine 9600 GT ist, schafft Black OPs 2 nicht mal mit 30 FPS (Bildern pro Sekunde). Bei nem Shooter sollte man für "spielbar", vor allem im Multiplayer, mindestens 40 FPS haben.


----------

